# 3.6FSI rattling noise problem at startup



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

Car is Passat CC year 2009. First of all, its not about "startup noise" with the cold engine whats somewhat normal for those cars. I have some bigger problem as the sound is reffering. Car is driving normal, like it should, no CEL or fault codes never had. I know that the rattle wasnt that bad when i bought the car but now i can hear it every time i start up the car if its settled for a while. When shutting down the engine and starting right again, its not making any weird noise, everything seems normal, but if its settled about 5 minutes its already making it at the start for a little, heard in this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW1hmX2kwQY&feature=youtu.be

Anyone hearing something familiar here? As much as i can think its related with the cam timing chain, what can be go bad there? Only tensioners going bad or the chain is streched? This annoying sound is going away after some run or if just to wait for some time. I can think also that it cant be that dangerous problem right now if that sound is not permanent? Ofcourse i want to get rid of it, but maybe someone can help me first what to look for. I know that its a big job to check the lower chain and tensioner, have to remove the gearbox, but leave it in place if i have to look for just the upper chain/tensioner/guiders. Here is one more video about the engine sound after driving, seems like everything sounds normal right?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13kcVkQCAX4&feature=youtu.be

Any idea can be very helpful, this sound is making me nervous already.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

One more video, now the cars engine was off about an hour. As you can hear, the sound is not going away like in the first video, now its there at least a minute before it quiets down. What do think about it, cant it be related with dual mass flywheel? Actually im still shure that its coming from the engine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4q_lvd5ewE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

The first two sound like noises my car makes normally.

On the third one, when you move the camera closer to the engine on the timing chain side, I hear a regular "honking" noise that my car does not make. Something is wrong with the tensioners or the guides on your timing chain, and my guess is the tensioners since my theory is that the cold start noise is caused by tensioners re-pressurizing with oil. One of yours is not doing that reliably, and is causing rubbing somewhere along the chain path.

Sorry to say, but it seems like a chain job is in your future, and soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback, we will take off the rocker cover and other bits needed and will see if it's possible to make shure what is making that noise. I will update my postage when I'm smarter.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Update?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

nater said:


> Update?


No, unfortunately not done anything with that issue yet. Now I'm going to change out my DMF before doing something with that thing. But will update this thread if I'm smarter. Your car is doing something similar or why are you asking?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

My car is fine (now). I've been through the gamut though.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

For the update of this thread, now i have read so much threads about the tensioners and chains from the internet, and along with that ive ordered new tensioner for the upper timing chain. As its easy to change thisone its the first move to do for trying to get rid of that noise. I will let you guys know how its going to change my problem, really hope it does the trick.
http://www.cs-parts.de/index.php?a=665


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I hope it does too. Unfortunately, I doubt it. 
Keep us updated. :thumbup:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Update again,
As i have rattling noise in the mornings with the cold start, at least about 5 minutes, and quite loud, we found out now that its the flywheel. So it is still possible, that the rattling noise in this thread is something related with the flywheel also. Lets see, im going to change the upper chain tensioner tomorrow and try to change the flywheel soon after that, so we can see is it going to change or not. Damn DSG and Dual Mass Flywheels.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Finally some real update for this thread. Changed out all the chain-related parts on my car and I can say that theres no more rattling-sound from the engine bay (can be heard from the first post). There was some significant wearing marks on one of the chain-gear (bigger one), its located on the top of oil pump and its for the lower chain. Also theres some wearing marks on timing chain guide, but thats all. Other than that all the parts looked great and chains were exactly the same lenght compared with the new ones. Ive used all OEM parts to be on the safe side. Car pulls much better and the idle is really smooth now, im glad its okay. For the other guys who have the same sound as in the first post, dont wait any longer and do the job, you can regret it later as the chain-gear was really warn. All that sound is coming from the lower chain, at least it was like that with my engine.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Theres still some flywheel chatter from the cold start, but its all different story and goes away quickly. Flywheel was out of the car but we didnt find much more movement than the new one so its no point to change it out yet.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## camron (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi my friend from youtube .-). I have also replaced all timing chain related parts (incl. cam adjusters) - engine is much more silent, but, to be honest, I am still not 100% satisfied. I still hear some noises (flywheel?). But I have only 110000 km on it :-(


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, it can be flywheel related, even with that kind of milage. Mine is 164000km for now.


----------

